
This sculptor got heavy metal poisoning from working with mussel shells - onemoresoop
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-tuesday-edition-1.4931720/this-sculptor-got-heavy-metal-poisoning-from-working-with-mussel-shells-1.4930128
======
onemoresoop
[https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-us-canada-46842671/how-
a-s...](https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-us-canada-46842671/how-a-sculptor-s-
artwork-slowly-poisoned-her)

